
Mark Zuckerberg: The Recode interview - benryon
https://www.recode.net/2018/7/18/17575156/mark-zuckerberg-interview-facebook-recode-kara-swisher
======
jaredcwhite
This is a hugely important podcast to listen to. Getting Zuck into a zone
where he's forced to be candid and listen to (and engage with) critical
conversation about Facebook's role in the world and potential abuse of power
is certainly not a regular occurrence. Kudos to Swisher for getting this level
of access.

